# Back in time...



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Heres a few boring pictures from an old house, here on the island, visited Sept 07.
Not sure when it was last lived in, but it has lead pipework and gas lighting, so Ill let youguess.
Visited with a couple of mates, Jackus and Mike H.
Click thumbs to enlarge.




Unsure what this is.




The whole downstairs ran on gas lighting.




This is in the kitchen, a hand water pump, similar to ones found in ROC posts.




An old AGA cooker.




On the wall can opener, in the dining room?? 




There were lots of these spiders, all white & dead, as if they were frozen in time.




Dining room.




Another gas lamp in the dining room.




Soap power and rubbish.




There were 2 TV ariels in the dining room.




Fireplace, looks like someone was in the process of removing it.




Something out the back, under the lean to.




Nice old piano, in the living room.




Part of an old valve radio.




Living room with sofa and fireplace.




One of the bed rooms upstairs.




Birds have been making nests in here by the looks of it.




Another bedroom.




Old heater in 3rd bedroom.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

More pics;




An old Ekco telly in the 3rd bedroom.




Close up of thebelow item.




Unsure what this is.




A very old torch.




Empty unfortunatly.




Steak and kidney, still sealed.




Telly again.




Plaque off something.




Old car guages.




Letter, note date.




Back of letter.




Stairway.




Full tin of Dulux paint.








Gas fire.




Antique irons.




Rentokill.








Plaque from first picture.




I found the bathroom, it was outside.

Hope you like, and sorry if it bored you to death.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 27, 2008)

Nooo it didn't bore me to death!! What an amazing place - all those trinkets (junk to anyone else!) simply lying around just waiting to be found. Do you have any outside pics of the building? I think it's a very interesting place.


----------



## Timtom (Apr 27, 2008)

Niceone mate! This the place i fell down the stairs right? lol. Strange little building! a right time warp!


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 27, 2008)

That is an amazing find, no way is it boring, well done. What island are you on?


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes Timmy, thats the one.
Forgot to say, revisited with Tim Tom 

Sausage, the only external one is from Googlearth;







Its the building towards the center, but offset left a little, surrounded by trees.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Reddwarf, Im on the Isle of Wight, dunno if thats a good thing or not


----------



## madmare (Apr 27, 2008)

What a fantastic place - so many little bits and pieces from years gone by that are just lying around ... fab! 

Anyone for Steak and Kidney pie?


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Reddwarf, Im on the Isle of Wight, dunno if thats a good thing or not



With finds like that its a great thing lol


----------



## johno23 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Old House*

A real timewarp and gem of a find,this place should be turned into a museum.
Theres some really interesting old stuff there.

Far from boring,wished I lived a bit nearer


----------



## Maniac (Apr 27, 2008)

What an amazing place! Love the old TV and the torch. Amazing that it's just been left all this time, even more amazing it's survived with everything inside still. 

Thanks for posting it 

Maniac.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys an gals, Im amazed how much praise this post has got, I really didnt think it would generate much interest, just shows how wrong you can be


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

What a fantastic explore! I think the machine in the first pic is a grinder (for sharpening knives etc), but I could be wrong so don't quote me! And a flat iron! Amazing stuff. Nice one!


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Great explore, like the piano and the old TV. Good stuff


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 28, 2008)

WEIRD!  So much history in that house (& in your pics!) Glad you shared them with us.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 28, 2008)

The 'tin box' made by Veritas-Atmos (3rd picture in second set) is probably a paraffin container for a heater or cooker. The company made paraffin heaters, cookers and lighting. They were well known in the 1920/30s, especially in rural areas with no electricity supply.

As for the 1st photograph in original post: Alfa Laval were well known for manufacture of milking machinery, industrial centrifuges and mixing machinery years ago - They now manufacture all types of processing machinery. I can see where Foxylady got the idea of a sharpening machine of some sort, but the data plate on the machine does not seem to fit that type of use. My guess is that it is related to the dairy side of farming, perhaps part of a cream separator or mixer. Mind you, that three armed thing does look like a holder for a ploughshare. So perhaps the lady's right and it is a sharpening/grinding machine of sorts


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 28, 2008)

This is fantastic. Its a real time capsule. This is what I love about exploring, the derelict combined with the historic.

Great to see an Atmos cooker, and of course the valve radio. ANything involving old radio gear is ace in my opinion!

Really great explore that.


----------



## the|td4 (Apr 30, 2008)

Totally agree with the above replies, brilliant find and lovely photos ! Many thanks for sharing this !


----------



## Dyskrasia (Apr 22, 2009)

What a great place  Where abouts on the Island is it? Or can you not say?


----------



## lilli (Apr 22, 2009)

Dyskrasia said:


> What a great place  Where abouts on the Island is it? Or can you not say?



going by the map (it has a road name ) Its here:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...1751,-1.254383&spn=0.001584,0.005402&t=h&z=18


----------



## Engineer (Apr 22, 2009)

*Old House.*

The first pic is a centrifugal milk separator.







The object with Veritas on the nameplate is probably a different model of this oven.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 22, 2009)

Engineer, nice info there, did you already know, or did you go hunting for the items in the pics?



Dyskrasia said:


> What a great place  Where abouts on the Island is it? Or can you not say?



If your an islander, you should know, just by looking at the map I posted up.



lilli said:


> going by the map (it has a road name ) Its here:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...1751,-1.254383&spn=0.001584,0.005402&t=h&z=18



But yes, Lilli is right there


----------



## Dyskrasia (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry..the map didn't load for me at all the first time and did after I posted.


----------



## Engineer (Apr 22, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Engineer, nice info there, did you already know, or did you go hunting for the items in the pics?




I new Veritas made pressure lamps and stoves plus I can remember small ovens that mounted on top of Primus stoves.

I also new one of Alpha Laval's main products were centrifuges and that they made milk processing kit, searched Google images, bingo!


----------



## LiamCH (Apr 22, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Old heater in 3rd bedroom.



Ohh! I think that's an old Tilley heater, isn't it? They burn parrafin. I'd love one of them for when I go camping.

Most of the time, cottages like these aren't really all that interesting on the inside in my opinion, but I love the stuff that's left inside this. That big old torch is fantastic too. Good find.


----------



## Dyskrasia (Apr 22, 2009)

> If your an islander, you should know, just by looking at the map I posted up.
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, Lilli is right there



I do not usually venture out that way, and on the occasions that I do, I rarely take into account the road names, especially when I'm trying to keep my eyes on the road  
But thank you anyway.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 22, 2009)

I bet you have driven post it before, and not even known it was there, I did


----------



## Dyskrasia (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah  Now I have zoomed out and realised where it was, I think I have driven past. I'm fairly sure there is another house quite near there that is also derelict. If it's the right one, I have some photos of it, will have to dig them out.


----------



## moltke (May 13, 2009)

Love it ... good stuff! Especially the piano .. wonder about the age and brand she is. Did you try a few keys?


----------



## T-bar (May 14, 2009)

moltke said:


> Love it ... good stuff! Especially the piano .. wonder about the age and brand she is. Did you try a few keys?





How random


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 14, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> Ohh! I think that's an old Tilley heater, isn't it?



To use a classic phrase - 'Oh no it's not!'. The object is a bog standard and very inefficient radiant electric fire. In my childhood days one plugged them into the nearest light socket - using a double adapter if it was dark and you also needed the 60 watt light bulb.

The 'Plaque' is off a draughtsman's drawing board - the pulleys guided the wire that supported the 'tee square arm' counter weight.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 14, 2009)

Curiously, isnt it the same heater that James Bond threw into a bath with a bad guy in one of his films?


----------



## awp01 (May 15, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> Ohh! I think that's an old Tilley heater, isn't it? They burn parrafin.



Nope, I think you will find that's a Pifco electric heater from the 1950's


----------



## sheep21 (May 15, 2009)

what a time capsule, looks as if the owners died\left one day and the house has stood vacant since.

A really interesting report.

Love the steak and kidney, I dare you 5p to eat it


----------



## skittles (May 17, 2009)

Echos of others here fab place

Four TVs, must have been wealthy people.


----------

